# Praline feuilletine insert without praline?



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Is there a possibility of praline feuilletine insert without the praline in it? 

I'm assumed that taking out the praline reduce the flexibility of the inserts and make it harder to cut since it just chocolate and feuilletine... Maybe a substitute for praline paste, a non-nuts item would be good


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You need something that doesn't have any moisture in it, or the paillete feullitine will get soggy.  Nut butters are ideal, but you can substitute a butter ganache as well.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Never thought of that... My usual recipe for the inserts 

90g nut/praline paste
50g patillete feullitine
22g milk chocolate
10g butter

Butter ganache is like 2 part chocolate and 1 part butter? Maybe add 60g chocolate and 30g butter to replace the paste?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Should work, but the shelf life won't be as long--butter is still 18% water, and the feuillitine will eventually sog up.

You can use clarified butter for the shelf life, and add in about 10% corn syrup or honey for flexibiity


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

You can use Biscoff spread in place of the praline. It's not available from major vendors like Sysco or US Foods so you'll have to go to biscoff.com to find a grocery store near you that carries it and it's usually in the peanut butter section. It's made from ground up Biscoff cinnamon cookies, contains no nuts and tastes amazing. You'll have to reduce or eliminate the amount of chocolate in your recipe because the biscoff sets up just fine without it. Just warm it in the microwave to melt and mix with the feuilletine. You will not be disappointed with this.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Biscoff spread is delicious! Our local Big Lots carries it for 3 bucks a jar, I think.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh nice... Thanks for the suggestion


----------

